# Torture Prop



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok well I have this really cool latex mask that I've been wanting to display during Halloween. I also have the costume that I made for the zombie walk that I wanted to use as a prop. Anyway I thought I would take the costume that I made some changes to and display it as a tortured prop. I really like how it looks! I thought I would hang it from a tree, so when I display it the mask will not be in reach of the public. I included the photo of the costume that I made and also a few photos of the tortured prop that I made from it.

Photo of the costume I made for the Zombie Walk:









Photos of the Tortured Prop I made:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Genius! Ge-ni-us!!!!!!Absolutely awesome


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

grodey gorey glory there Joisey . I like it. I feel pain just looking at it.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW! That is creepy...the eyes hanging out are very cool.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... that is awesome, great zombie!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea this is my favorite mask. It just wouldn't be right not to display it for Halloween. Yep it is a little gruesome, but I don't know too many props that I don't make that doesn't have blood and guts. Anyway thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Eeewww! Nicely put together.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

That is a great prop.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great job Sharon !!! Now, what will you wear for the October Zombie Walk?


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Excellent!!!, what did you make the ribs out of?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Great way of utilizing both the torso and costume! Looks great!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

KINGS CRYPT said:


> Excellent!!!, what did you make the ribs out of?


Thanks all! I made the ribs out of a white waste basket and the bone in the center was from the dollar store. I cut the ribs out and sprayed great stuff onto a shirt to make it stay. I used chicken wire to form the body and put the shirt right over the chicken wire. Actually if I want to wear the shirt again I could, but I think this costume I will retire. I will make another one for the next Zombie Walk.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice job on the prop it looks very good. That is sure to get some people running away from it. I use alot of my old costumes to turn into new props.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is wonderful. I love the tortured look on the mask, and the ribcage came out great. Did you re-make the ribs? they look different from the original pic. Is your avatar from the zombie walk? Looks like the same face job (that sounds funny).


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Just Whisper! Yes I gave the rib cage a make-over. I added some more great stuff and painted the ribs white instead of blood red like the zombie costume.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That came out really good. I think it makes an even better prop than costume.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 18, 2008)

Very nice job!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup. That is officially unpleasant.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

What a bloody mess. Nicely done.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ewwwww.... and I mean that in a good way!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice job. Love the guts hanging out the body.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I think that prop looks amazing great detail I love gorey props!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That is a Great job Joisey, Now I know why you wanted to see my Groundbreaker in person LOL


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

This prop and the hangman is my favorites!

You should make some props and sell them Joisey you would make some serious cash I would buy a prop from you!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You have problems Did you make the head or is that store bought?


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great! Er.. I mean.. terrible.. um, you know.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Delightfully disturbed... good job.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sharon you got to put that prop on the tree next to the hangman! No one would go near it. Put a sign "This person touched what she was not supposed to touch!"


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, this just screams agony. I would think this should save some candy money. I love it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

HauntCast said:


> You have problems Did you make the head or is that store bought?


Sorry didn't realize the recent comments on this prop. Thanks everyone! Hauntcast the head is store bought. I made the body for a costume I wore for the NJ Zombie Walk, but decided to retire the costume and make it into a prop. The body is made of Great Stuff, chicken wire and a plastic waste basket. I always wanted to display this mask and thought this idea would be great for a prop. When I'm not displaying this prop during Halloween I actually hang this prop in the corner of my bedroom. Yes I know I'm disturbed!  Oh and yes niblique71 I really like blood and gore, so I enjoyed seeing your prop up close. I will have to give your technique a try on the next ground breaker I make. Thanks scarymovie for the nice comment about selling my props, but I just enjoy making them for fun!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Attached is a picture of where I displayed it last Halloween.


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

omg this is so wonderful! (if you can say wonderful to a bloody thing...) 
The scene with this torture prop looks very cool! I love it! 

(say me if I make a mistake with my English.. I´m learning  )


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's cute, nice work! lol


----------

